# Coal Mine



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

This is our latest project. HO scale is complete but it will be another few weeks before all the paperwork is done on the other four scales. The plans will include the hopper, loading chutes, four structures, even the chain blocks hanging on the A-frame. This is a photo of the card stock version but as usual, plans will also include scaled plans and templates for lumber or styrene construction. 










TC
www.ScaleModelPlans.com


----------

